# Smashbox freelancers???



## xox4becca (Feb 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever worked as a smashbox freelancer? 
i freelance clinique right now and I love it... but smashbox pays sooo much more and they offered me an interview! 

If you have worked for smashbox how is it? Any gratis or free product?
I love Clinique so much cause every 3 months I get 175 dollars of gratis for part timme and everytime we get new product we get it... sOoo much free stuff always... best thing ever. I HATE THE LAB COaT THOUGH hehe =) 

would really apriciate the feedback


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 4, 2008)

From my understanding, you don't get gratis or free product. Also, you _really_ have to sell their stuff. The pay is great but all money ain't good money to me.


----------



## baybehbekah (Feb 6, 2008)

i work for smashbox and the freelancer do get paid well but depending on the AE & the relationship you have the stuff you get varies. in my region we have really one perament freelancer and the area trainers do alot of in store help. but good luck & i hope it works out for ya!


----------

